# Compte Apple désactivé



## pilowm (12 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour tout le monde, 
Bon voila, j'ai mon compte App Store aussi vieux que mon histoire avec Apple. Jusque là j'ai jamais eu de problèmes, sauf que avant hier, quand je voulais télécharger un jeux, je reçois le message "Votre compte Apple a était désactivé". J'ai lu un peut partout sur internet qu'il fallait que je contact l'assistance Apple par mail. Chose faite le mec me demande d'appeler l'assistance technique qui, dans mon cas, chose impossible. J'habite en Tunisie et le numero français ne passe pas quand j'essai de l'appeler (sa me coutera une fortune de toute façon si sa passe mais plutôt ça que perdre mes applications) et il existe pas de numero pour mon pays (youppi). Je dois absolument récupérer mon compte mais je sais pas du tout quoi faire, j'ai changer le mot de passe, l'adresse mail principale, les questions de sécuritéetc réanitialiser tout les réglages sur mon iphone et mon macbook j'ai toujours le meme message qui s'affiche.
une information qui me semble importante a fournir: un pote a moi a voulu utilisé mon compte, il a voulut acheter des applications payante et vue que ici les cartes credit ne sont pas international en general (encore un youppi) et que les cartes itunes de 15euro coute le double (plus le double encore une fois en change) il a obtenue les coordonnés d'une carte sur internet pour payer ses achats. la transaction n'étant pas passé mais les applications telecharger, les mises a jours des applications était impossible. j'ai eu les applications sur mon iphone vue que j'avais activé le téléchargement automatique. Et de peur qu'on me prend pour un voleur, j'ai payer les application par carte itunes et changer mon mot de passe quand j'ai compris ce qui c'était passé, c'est 1e semaine plus tard que mon compte se retrouve désactivé. 
Aidez-moi s'il vous plait! je veux pas avoir a crée un nouvel identifiant je vais perdre 100euro d'applications, voir plus.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2014)

et tu as utilisé cette procédure?
Identifiant Apple : affichage du message d?alerte « Cet identifiant Apple a été désactivé pour des raisons de sécurité. »


----------



## pilowm (12 Janvier 2014)

bah j'ai le message "identifiant Apple désactivé* tout court, et la procédure sur le site ne règle rien.


----------



## Gwen (12 Janvier 2014)

Ton histoire est clairement liée au fait que tu as eu un accès louche sur ton compte a cause de la procédure de ton pote.

Le mieux, pour que ça ne te coute pas un bras, contact l'assistance Apple en leur expliquant exactement ce que tu vient d'expliquer (mais en plus court et mieux structuré) et ils devraient t'aider.


----------



## pilowm (12 Janvier 2014)

D'accord. J'ai recontacter l'assistance par mail et leurs ai expliqué que je peux pas appeler directement l'Applecare, ils m'ont proposé d'appeler un Apple Store français qui me mettra en contact avec l'Applecare et le numéro de dossier a leurs donné pour que sa passe vite. Je les appel demain donc


----------



## Locke (13 Janvier 2014)

Par défaut les serveurs Apple envoie toujours un email, lorsque l'on touche au compte, demandant une confirmation. Cet email est assez explicite et concerne toute tentative, y compris une connexion FaceTime, iMessage, etc.

Si on est l'auteur on ignore l'avertissement de l'email, sinon on clique sur le lien cité et on modifie son mot de passe pour le réinitialiser.

Arrivé à ton stade, tu ne vas pas avoir d'autre choix que de contacter Apple qui te demandera de justifier de ton identité, ton adresse, facture de matériel _(hypothèse)_, etc.


----------



## pilowm (14 Janvier 2014)

Après de longue attentes, une pile de carte de recharge (vu que l'appel pour moi est payant) et un con qui faisait exprès de rallonger la discussion malgré qu'il a mon numéro de dossier dés qu'il appris que j'apple de la Tunisie, on me sort "votre compte ne peux pas être réactivé du a un fraude et on peut pas vous dire plus" ok et mes applications et le solde que j'ai sur mon compte? "Perdu, je suis désolé". D'accord, je sais pas pourquoi j'avais pas pu l'insulté de tout les noms.. Mais là d'un coup l'immense dégoût! J'ai envie de jeter a la poubelle tout truc qui porte le logo Apple chez moi. Oui un pote a utilisé mon compte pour avoir des applications d'une façon pas très honnête, mais c'est MOI qui a payer les applications, c'est ou LA raison qui mérite qu'on me désactive mon compte définitivement!!! C'est officiel: JE DETESTE APPLE.


----------



## Gwen (14 Janvier 2014)

Non, déteste ton pote. Apple n'y est pour rien.

Tu as laissé une personne de peu de confiance se servir de tes informations.

En fait, tu as été trop honnête en essayant de t'en sortir. Il aurait fallu dire a Apple que tu avais été piraté et tout se serait bien passé.


----------



## pilowm (14 Janvier 2014)

Oé mais bon c'est trop tard maintenant


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------

